# Do you like people?



## BrunoMattei (Mar 4, 2020)

When you see people do you feel that you're a member of the same species as them?

Reminds me of Wittgenstein who despised people and referred to most people he encountered as 3/4ths animal and 1/4th human.


----------



## The Fool (Mar 4, 2020)

Do you like waffles?

Do you like pancakes?

Do you like french toast?


----------



## break these cuffs (Mar 4, 2020)

Yes. I don't live in a city. Virtually everyone I talk to on a daily basis is friendly. Whenever someone is cold, especially if it's someone while I've gotten to know because they work at the gas station I go to or whatever, I'm concerned and empathetic. I'm sad they had a shitty day and I genuinely hope that tomorrow is better. I make them chuckle without it being awkward if I can. Living in a small town does have plenty of drawbacks. The community you can cultivate if you want it is not one of them. I personally believe it outweighs all the other negatives. I can drive to a city and have some delicious pho. I can't make people in a city give a shit about each other.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 4, 2020)

I can like a person, but I really, _really _don't like people.


----------



## Vampirella (Mar 4, 2020)

break these cuffs said:


> Yes. I don't live in a city. Virtually everyone I talk to on a daily basis is friendly. Whenever someone is cold, especially if it's someone while I've gotten to know because they work at the gas station I go to or whatever, I'm concerned and empathetic. I'm sad they had a shitty day and I genuinely hope that tomorrow is better. I make them chuckle without it being awkward if I can. Living in a small town does have plenty of drawbacks. The community you can cultivate if you want it is not one of them. I personally believe it outweighs all the other negatives. I can drive to a city and have some delicious pho. I can't make people in a city give a shit about each other.


We moved to a small town and it's very much the same. Much less stressful because people are so friendly. You see other people being chatty and friendly it just kind of rubs off on you, it's much nicer then living in a big city.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Mar 4, 2020)

Yeah they provide excitement and danger. Plus, the people in my life typically help me out a lot for whatever reason so I'm cool.


----------



## Captain Communism (Mar 4, 2020)

They interest me, but I prefer talking on a computer.

Since I'm a bit of an antisocial thing.


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Mar 4, 2020)

Well, my main goal in life is to eventually move some place where the population is very, very low.  I'm talking Wyoming or Montana levels of low population.

So I guess that I _don't_ like people.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Mar 4, 2020)

I live in Portland.

I lean right politically

I don't have much patience for SJWs, hipsters, deviants or walking stereotypes.

Did I mention I live in Portland? A hotbed of ANTIFA faggotry and their enablers, including the mayor.

You tell me if I like people.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 4, 2020)

I feel like this is the beginning of the new undiscovered Elliot Rodgers manifesto.


----------



## {o}P II (Mar 4, 2020)

Humans are the most based species alive i mean we have robots in the kuiper belt for fucks sake i don't see orcas doing shit like that


----------



## Icasaracht (Mar 4, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> I feel like this is the beginning of the new undiscovered Elliot Rodgers manifesto.


"...She had many aliases across the internet, including 'tuscangarder.'"


----------



## kūhaku (Mar 4, 2020)

Not really. I respect people for what they do but doesn’t mean I like others or want to be around them. Just think of all other people as your coworkers and it makes it more tolerable.


----------



## BrunoMattei (Mar 4, 2020)

The Fool said:


> Do you like waffles?
> 
> Do you like pancakes?
> 
> Do you like french toast?


----------



## Pee Cola (Mar 4, 2020)

That is all.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Mar 4, 2020)

Sure do. Most people in this city are polite and civil if nothing else. It took me a long time to learn to appreciate people but it was all personal bullshit; once I learned to stop worrying so much about trivial things (and be much more assertive) it got a lot better.


----------



## Childe (Mar 4, 2020)

People are alright as long as they’re not ugly and fat.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Mar 4, 2020)

Eh, I like talking/listening to people, everyone has different opinions and viewpoints on life, and it's interesting. But there's kind of a reason my college class' mantra was _Men in Black_'s: "A person is smart. People are dumb, panicky animals."


----------



## Gunt Nut (Mar 4, 2020)

Of course I fucking don't. Why else am I here?


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Mar 4, 2020)

I like to hangout with like one person at a time. Anymore than that is overwhelming.


----------



## Doug_S1 (Mar 4, 2020)

The short answer is No.


----------



## Detrogen (Mar 4, 2020)

I love the idea of people more than actual people.


----------



## acmeurquhart (Mar 4, 2020)

People are strange when you're a stranger
Faces look ugly when you're alone
Women seem wicked when you're unwanted
Streets are uneven when you're down


----------



## felix el gato (Mar 5, 2020)

I enjoy the _idea_ of being part of a community, neighbours who hang out, being in good relations with coworkers, college buddies.. all that sitcom shit. I only enjoy the idea of it tho.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Mar 5, 2020)

I try.


----------



## Niggernerd (Mar 5, 2020)

People are fucking homosapien lol
But i can only talk with one person at a time. I have 2 friends at least


----------



## Positron (Mar 5, 2020)

Sometimes I have a yen for them... pan fried with asparagus in a horseradish butter sauce.



> Reminds me of Wittgenstein who despised people and referred to most people he encountered as 3/4ths animal and 1/4th human.


The whole Wittgenstein family were spoiled rich fucks with little regards of proles.


----------



## Cool kitties club (Mar 5, 2020)

I want to hang out with people and be liked but then being around people for too long makes me antsy and I need alone time. Physical contact also makes me uncomfortable


----------



## UnclePhil (Mar 5, 2020)

Humanity as a whole makes a bunch of fucked up mistakes, but I'm always optimistic we will discover the right balance. I also subscribe to Joseph Campbell's idea that humans have subconscious instinctual safeguards against making an irreversible mess of Earth.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Mar 5, 2020)

some are alright.


----------



## Spech (Mar 6, 2020)

I like some things about people, now what we gotta do I guess is just discuss that. You get normies into politics because the right people care, and people, specifically kids care too much about doing crazy shit (drugs sex money, media shit that they really shouldn't care about, you feel me?) Political people doing the right thing sometimes gives kids the right idea the right idea. Maybe Hitler was right about that one, but he wasn't that right, and kids are good to have around because we are fuckin' dumbasses. Talk with people all the time and see what they actually want. I find ways to get people talking; you, the reader know that, and you know what to do to run shit.

Good conversations change people. Get people "on your side" and they'll just see the merit of doing something good. That's the change in political discourse thats going to get more people shot if we don't think.
Bam, I gave you that; speak or hold your piece, and shoot your shot, because like Joker we're all dealing with the same shit. some good weather and getting people doing things you like is why you're fuckin on this site now.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Mar 6, 2020)

I like people like I like my alchoholic cousin, I'm really gunning for them but I wish they'd snap out of it.

Doctor who is total shit but I really liked a line he said which summerizes my feelings on the human race.
"Do you think I care for you so little that betraying me would make a difference?"


----------



## Consider Lizärds (Mar 6, 2020)

Depends on the people.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Mar 6, 2020)

I honestly don’t care. If people are interesting to be with or is great to be around, then what matters?


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Mar 7, 2020)

In short, no. My tolerance for people and their behavior is always extremely low, and I don't like being in a room with a lot of them.

Long answer? Yes, but only the most infinitesimally small percentage of people. A grand majority of people are extremely predictable, hyper emotional, and stupid, and I generally want nothing to do with that, unless I have a front row seat to a chimpout.

I don't really believe in love and I just want to be left alone. Not to be edgy, but if an apocalyptic catastrophe happened that resulted in the death of 2/3 of the human population, I really wouldn't be shedding any tears.


----------



## King Daddy Telomerase (Mar 7, 2020)

I'm an ugly dude, so everyone hates me and I hate them.


----------



## Argh My Cigar (Mar 7, 2020)

“I like people. _In short bursts._”


----------



## Disheveled Human (Mar 8, 2020)

In real life, mostly yes.
On the internet, mostly no.


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Mar 8, 2020)

If you've worked in (or currently working in) any kind of customer service job, you'll know whether or not you like people.

In my late teens to early 20's I worked in the Deli department in a couple supermarkets, and it's amazing how anal people can get over cold cuts.  It's not just the grumpy old people either, people will motion like their about to jump the counter to make sure that you do everything perfectly to a T (pro-tip: no matter what people tell you, there's a limit to how "thin" you can slice cheese until it gets all kinds of crinkly and fucked up).  And I already mentioned what it's like sometimes to help people in IT.

I've gotten to the point where I'm ok with people, just not the really retarded ones.  I can't handle stupidity and no matter what you do, you can't fix stupid.  I like to view things from a logical perspective.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 8, 2020)

I want to, but am introverted and have a hard time trusting anyone.


----------



## Goddessoftheshire (Mar 9, 2020)

Yes and No. The people in my life who are important to me I love dearly and love having them in my life. I do not like people as whole having worked retail and gone to college. I find most people are selfish and stupid this has been proven again with the mishandling of the WuFlu.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Mar 9, 2020)

It seems like the common denominator to how much you like people is how much success you have "training" them in a sense. The main thing human and social intelligence helps with is an understanding of the fact that a) people aren't rational, b) people are selfish and c) people like acknowledgement. 
Someone who wants an orderly, quick and efficient lifestyle will dislike most people because even with deeply ingrained training, they will often fail to meet expectations and may wildly defy them out of spite. Likewise, someone who enjoys spontaneous, off-the-cuff action will likely suffer fools rather gladly as they may often present a story for them to laugh about to themselves later. It might also aid their sanity to not have very high standards since nothing really phases somebody who enjoys idiocy one way or another.
As for training people, one must remember that humanity is a domesticated species by it's own hand. We've trained ourselves to work in herds and from there to grow societies so understanding that key part of sociology is key to understanding human nature. Without it you're left naive, with it and cynical, you become pessimistic and isolationist, with it and optimistic, you become cooperative and maybe cunning. Playing the game of society and becoming aware of it will leave those who take things very seriously dejected and castaway while those who decide to explore it will often find themselves amused sometimes even wholesomely. Plus, everyone wants to bully the guy who thinks too highly of himself. Whatever you make of this soapbox rant is up to you. It's all valid.


----------



## ApatheticViewer (Mar 9, 2020)

It's complicated.

I'd rather hang around scumbags over nice guys. I have a hard time trusting well liked people. I think most people are internally awful and using people for there own personal gain. They'll act sweet then stab you in the back. They might offer a fake apology later. Its all a show for reputations sake.

Its why i surround myself with people everyone fucking despises. I frequent 8chan here and certain Antifa groups. I can trust them to be honest. My hero's are Marquis Sade and Keemstar

I can trust awful people to be awful but i can't trust good people to be good.


----------



## Orion Balls (Mar 9, 2020)

I find myself attracted to people as a whole, despite trying to escape them. We live in a society or something.


----------



## BrunoMattei (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## TFT-A9 (Mar 9, 2020)

Loathesome creatures, but useful sometimes.


----------



## He Who Points And Laughs (Mar 9, 2020)

Depends on the people. Bog standard Japanese people are pretty nice. Walmartians are superior to hipsters, and activists are just annoying AF. I'm not a fan of most "urban youths" as they tend to lack in manners. 

I like people who are polite. If they are also intelligent, that's a bonus. But I'll take a polite moron over a rude genius any day.


----------



## Pineapple Fox (Mar 10, 2020)

People are very strange these days


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 10, 2020)

I hate people when they're not polite.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Mar 16, 2020)

I actually constantly struggle with this. Well, more instinct vs social navigation but whatever. My gut instinct is inherently anti-social, and I mean that in a clinical sense. As a small child I would do things like steal, lie compulsively, start fights, talk down to people, etc. I've grown out of this behavior on a surface level as time has gone on but under my 'social neutrality' (I'm not overly polite but I've also accidentally given people a positive impression) I'm still annoyed I have to deal with people and would rather they just get to the point or leave me alone.

So I guess on a base level I don't like people. They annoy me and I know that, but you also can't go through life just constantly being bothered so I've learned to suppress it.


----------



## Unog (Mar 16, 2020)

Definition from Google said:
			
		

> like2
> /līk/
> 
> _verb_
> ...



In my experience most people are agreeable, a few are enjoyable, and next to none are satisfactory. So I guess that's a firm maybe.


----------



## Wraith (Mar 16, 2020)

Only very few people. I've seen too much of the worst of mankind and been subject to it that I just can't get assed about people anymore. I can amiable, energetic, friendly, but I'm always dead inside, just not caring. Maybe I have massive PTSD or something, IDK.


----------



## AmarettoPie (Mar 31, 2020)

I WANT to like people, but I'm constantly disappointed by how immature, irresponsible, unreasonable, and really, just fucking _stupid_ people are in general on a daily basis. And that's not even including internet encounters.


----------



## Overcast (Mar 31, 2020)

I have a generally cynical view of people.

I find most of them to be selfish, irrational, petty, shallow and vapid. (Granted, I'm guilty of some of these kinds of things as well) And it feels like things like the internet (social media in particular) have only exasperated these flaws.

I'm trying to adopt a more accepting mindset about this though. You got to accept that you cannot control these people and there's nothing you can really do about it.

It's also nice when you actually do meet people you gel with and become friends with. Makes dealing with every day stresses and the crazy shit happening much easier.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Apr 1, 2020)

No. I hate people. I don't hate everyone personally. I don't hate you guys. I don't hate my family. I don't hate certain people I know. I do hate most people though.

Despite this, I don't think I'm better than anyone else. I'm aware of my own flaws, weaknesses, and failings. Perhaps I'm just bitter that I'm an introvert who had to adapt to being an extrovert and it has always come out all wrong. I wish the concept of "live and let live" really mattered in the real word.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 1, 2020)

SuudsuAddict said:


> No. I hate people. I don't hate everyone personally. I don't hate you guys. I don't hate my family. I don't hate certain people I know. I do hate most people though.



I generally like whatever person I'm interacting with but people in the aggregate are absolute shit and I consider myself a misanthrope.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Apr 1, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> I generally like whatever person I'm interacting with but people in the aggregate are absolute shit and I consider myself a misanthrope.


That makes two of us then.


----------



## Prince of Crows (Apr 1, 2020)

I genuinely like about half the people I meet & I make an effort to get on with as many as possible regardless of how I feel about them because I'm sociable by nature & it makes things easier.

I think people in general are usually selfish & short-sighted a lot of the time but I think we're all guilty of of that sometimes.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Apr 1, 2020)

When I see shit on the internet and social media, I fucking detest humanity.

But when I meet people one-on-one or in real life, I'm one of the friendliest people ever. I like to give everyone a chance and the benefit of the doubt. It's just a lot easier without a thick cloud of rampant stupidity overshadowing someone upon initial meetings. 
Case by case, I find, generally, most people are pretty alright.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Apr 1, 2020)

Most people, especially in real life are alright to great. I think it depends on where you're at, be it a city or some region. In the internet, I think that's where the more stupid ones are free to hang out at. I have a soft heart for the cynical ones, I think a lot of that is based on bad experiences alone.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Apr 2, 2020)

No, I don’t like people, look at how cool and edgy I am.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Apr 2, 2020)

I love people but I hate my inability to exist among them.


----------



## Pitere pit (Apr 3, 2020)

With a great number of people is impossible to like them all of them. However, I try my best to help anyone that needs my help, maybe I'm a bleeding heart helper but I don't care, helping people give me the kicks. I grew up on an economic depression and I'm getting into another one right one right now. Our existence are sustained by people that maintains out light, gas, water and food lines, that's why Ancap ideology fails, no man is an island, we need to be supported and support other people. 
Maybe I don't understand normies that much, but I'm glad to help them anyway. Heck (minor powerlevel) my gypsy hating family helped our gypsies neighbours when they needed help because we supported each other.
I follow the rule that if you need help by others, like medics, then you have to help anyone, because you don't know when you have to get help from anyone.


----------



## Dwight Schrute (Apr 28, 2020)

I only like a select few. The majority of people in this world are just assholes looking for attention.


----------



## a6h51 (Apr 28, 2020)

I only like a few select people. The people that are my relatives I'm forced to like because blood is thicker than water. I only have like 3 friends, but I'm taking a break from talking to them because I got annoyed by them. I don't get annoyed by them easily, hence why I'm friends with them. Other people annoy the shit out of me though. The people I really don't like are bullies, poseurs and pessimists. They always try to irritate me and/or bring everyone else down. Now, I don't hate people though, even though there are a few twats out there that hate my very existence; I can tell my presence bothers them by them looking at me (I don't care for eye contact though). I also heard that specific person say how much they hated me, and they would obsess about me when I was around. It was creepy af tbh.


----------



## Niggernerd (Apr 28, 2020)

a6h51 said:


> The people that are my relatives I'm forced to like because blood is thicker than water.


I never understood this concept. Family usually fuck you over harder than most randoms could ever hope to. I live by the "blood only runs so thick" when it comes to em. I told my dads side to fuck off and half of my moms side to fuck off too. They're either cunts or leeches.


----------



## a6h51 (Apr 28, 2020)

Niggernerd said:


> I never understood this concept. Family usually fuck you over harder than most randoms could ever hope to. I live by the "blood only runs so thick" when it comes to em. I told my dads side to fuck off and half of my moms side to fuck off too. They're either cunts or leeches.


That's how I feel with some of my relatives, but not all of them. I just have to be cordial because family. Otherwise, I wouldn't be the better person ig.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Apr 28, 2020)

I love fucking people.


----------



## snailslime (Apr 28, 2020)

i hate many people online but i love most people i know irl


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (May 5, 2020)

felix el gato said:


> I enjoy the _idea_ of being part of a community, neighbours who hang out, being in good relations with coworkers, college buddies.. all that sitcom shit. I only enjoy the idea of it tho.



For you, is it a case of having never really experienced it, or having experienced it but been disappointed?



Spoiler: Ramblings



When I first went off to college I cared a lot about the idea of community. I grew up in an area where churches and extended families are both big things, but my family didn't really have much in the way of either. Most of the extended family had angered one of my parents or the other to where we didn't hardly ever deal with them, and we didn't go to church. So it felt like I was missing out on something. When the family did start interacting with each other more again, I didn't want to participate (though I would out of obligation), because what is family to you when you don't already know them?

My desire for community lead to me looking for it in churches. Among other things, like also wanting to make more friends, and date, and some small amount of genuine religious interest. I "believed" in religion back then, but it was a shallow belief that wore off real quick when I stopped going to church.

Didn't find it in hobbies or clubs. Tried a number, none of them really struck a strong interest in me to make me want to keep coming back. Some of them were very friendly, it's just that I wasn't that into the stuff they did.

As far as neighbors go, that's the closest its come to community for me. I've had real good luck with neighbors. When I was a kid, we lived in an area with a ton of elderly, so there weren't really normal families with kids around, but I got along better with grown people anyways. We'd have bonfires and all the elderly would come to them. But they die off pretty regularly, you know, or get so decrepit they rarely leave the house. My next door neighbor used to conscript me to garden for her frequently, and took a grandmotherly interest in me, especially because her children and their families didn't live anywhere nearby. Oddly enough, when I was a kid, I'd have never thought to address her as anything other than Mrs., but I've stumbled over myself accidentally calling her Grandma in adulthood, when talking to other people about her.

In the dorms, you had this sort of big friend-group who'd hang out in the hallways all the time, watching movies, roller-blading down the hallways, shooting each other with Nerf guns. Dorm RA told us they liked to keep their doors open around there so people could just say hi. Turned out it was something they only did in his fantasies, because nobody did that past the first week. But yeah, I call them a friend-group, not a clique, because they were open to anybody who wanted to participate. But just getting along with people ain't the same as having fun with them, you know? So you'd have this huge minority partying it up all the time while the silent majority hid int heir rooms, or just got along with their other friends.

Then, in my apartments, I've always had neighbors who I talk to, but only about one or two at a time. It comes down to whoever's talkative, that you have an organic conversation that lasts longer than two lines.

If you want a community with neighbors, I think the important thing is that you need to do things for each other. I've never really had an occasion for a neighbor to help me, but I and my dad were always doing things for the elderly woman, you know? And I always made a point of offering to help people move stuff, when they move in and out. Whether it's a little job or a big one, that's your extended interaction, and then they're glad to see you around after that. Otherwise, people aren't interested in conversation with strangers nowadays. They're scared of them.


----------



## MaleTears (May 5, 2020)

No, they can all go die for all I care.


----------



## Recoil (May 5, 2020)

Fallout 76 would've sucked a lot less with people, even just some human NPCs.

Everything is empty without people, save for weightlifting, making art and beating off.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 5, 2020)

break these cuffs said:


> Yes. I don't live in a city. Virtually everyone I talk to on a daily basis is friendly.


I hope I can get along with others well.

But I can think of humans as being "an evil-prone species with many bad apples" -- but then again, I'm stuck in a very modern city with no history or culture, that's like one big shopping center. I guess I wouldn't lean so much towards misanthropy if I didn't live the Bob Chipman approved way: packed like a sardine in the city with all kinds of pollution, and cut off from nature.



Clop said:


> why have fulfilling when you can slowly die inside in a grey district of misanthropy and pessimism?


----------



## Salad Dodger (May 5, 2020)

Yes. I like people. Even people here whom I don't know at all really, just words associated with a made up name; I have a small strange but sweet fondness for.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (May 5, 2020)

No.


----------



## WannabeDictator (May 5, 2020)

StarkRavingMad said:


> Well, my main goal in life is to eventually move some place where the population is very, very low.  I'm talking Wyoming or Montana levels of low population.
> 
> So I guess that I _don't_ like people.


Ironic, by moving there you will just end up overpopulating the state.


----------



## Atatata (May 5, 2020)

I like the idea of people, but I'm actually retarded when it comes to short term memory so it's more of a matter of people getting fed up with me quickly. I forget what I say right after I say it, and sometimes just stop mid-sentence. Imagine talking to somebody like that, its just annoying. Simply me explaining things takes effort on their part to understand.

Best not to bother, really.


----------



## snailslime (May 5, 2020)

I don't think I've ever actually hated anyone. I tend to like most people.


----------



## BridgeTroll (May 5, 2020)

snailslime said:


> I don't think I've ever actually hated anyone. I tend to like most people.



Yeah same, I think I truely despise 1-2 people at max for doing actually shitty things.
I generally like people and I am quite social. I tend to get along with most people from all walks of life.
Sure there are total asshats among them but why even bother with getting mad over their antics. Tell them to cut it and if you can't just walk away from it.


----------



## BrunoMattei (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Heartmoth (May 6, 2020)

Ever since I was a young boy I was constantly irritated that whenever people talked to me it seemed like they were acting, lying, joking or some combination. I thought it was cause people thought I was stupid, until I realized that people are just like that.

Nobody is genuine. It's all a lie. Your only true friend is yourself.


----------



## Dustlord (May 6, 2020)

I don't give most people a lot of thought in the first place. Its not until I have to interact with someone that I form any strong opinions. (or see them sperging about stuff online)


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (May 7, 2020)

Heartmoth said:


> Ever since I was a young boy I was constantly irritated that whenever people talked to me it seemed like they were acting, lying, joking or some combination. I thought it was cause people thought I was stupid, until I realized that people are just like that.
> 
> Nobody is genuine. It's all a lie. Your only true friend is yourself.


Dont be too harsh. Many of them are more scared of you than you are of them.


----------



## hello FBI (May 7, 2020)

no I like and love animals more


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 8, 2020)

Kinda

If they can actually handle a joke and are laid back, I'll welcome them with open arms.

However, if they take shit way too seriously all the time and try way too hard to police others on their behavior, then no, piss off.


----------



## Save Goober (May 8, 2020)

No.


----------



## Rinny. (May 18, 2020)

Ranges from cold, to lukewarm at most 90% of the time for me.

When I feel like they're overly sensitive (I kind of have this issue with tumblr/progressive left leaning  folk tbh),  psychotic/manipulative, or can't be trusted that's kind of a deal-breaker for me.

It's kind of rare for me to genuinely feel some kind of intimacy with people and honestly? That's fine.

Genuine friendships aren't easy to find , if its meant to be it's meant to be, if people don't like me or i don't like them so be it, no point in forcing it.


----------

